# RCI Dedicated Forum



## bbodb1 (May 31, 2019)

@TUGBrian @Makai Guy - I may have asked this previously (I did search for this question / answer but did not find one)......

In looking at the dedicated forums, I see there is NOT a dedicated forum for RCI.
I realize there is a limit to the number of forums you may want to create but given how large (popular, common) RCI ownership is, might a dedicated forum to RCI help keep RCI specific topics from creeping into other (often non related) topics?

Just a thought....Thanks again for all y'all do!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 31, 2019)

years ago we had both a dedicated II and RCI forum, but the representatives for those entities stopped publicly replying as the threads would all inevitably turn ugly, thus it was all merged into a single exchanging forum and has been that way ever since.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 31, 2019)

@TUGBrian - Ah yes - I recall references to that previously (I think the actual implementation of that was before my time on TUG started).  To be more complete, I was thinking about a separate RCI forum more for the reason of segmenting the RCI specific topics there (making them easier to find - sort of the same theory where the other systems have their own forums).  Am I correct in thinking there are NOT representatives for Wyndham, Worldmark, Vistana, Hilton, Mariott, etc in those forums currently?  

No biggie either way.  I actually thought about this because the search results from using the search in the upper right hand corner of the TUG page didn't really work as I expected (the results were not really aligned with the search terms).  See below:



 

Perhaps the best question I can ask is this, Brian: 
Is the following assumption correct - generally speaking, the more advanced a search is, the more likely one should use the advanced search options on Google, Bing, etc? 

I'm asking that because the search you see above threw out the RCI term.....


----------

